# Best tank size



## alip01 (17 Jun 2009)

Hi all,

I'm considering getting an optiwhite tank from Aquariums Ltd.  

I plan to create a scape similar to this, which is one of the best tanks I've seen for a while, well done nico!

I'd probably like the tank to be 30" long, which is the biggest I could fit in the space, though I really can't decide what the other dimensions should be, there are just too many options.  So what would you guys recommend for a scape of this style?  I've got a maximum of 15" width, but the height could be anything.

Cheers,


----------



## samc (17 Jun 2009)

well if your looking for a bigger verion as his is 24' long id go for 30x15x18 something like that

were you going custom?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

I'd go 30x15x15, personally, unless you intend keeping taller-bodied fish.


----------



## zig (18 Jun 2009)

I would also go with a 30x15x15 tank if you are limited to this space, it will be easier to aquascape successfully than a 30x15x18 high tank. How do I know this? because I have a 30x18x18 (75x45x45cm) tank and it can be difficult at times to make aquascapes fit this tank, it needs a certain type of scape if you know what I mean, it can be done of course but its a degree harder IMO. Tanks that are twice as long as they are high are much easier to scape with IMHO. I have done successful aquascapes in the 30x18x18 tank but it is harder, the other size will be more versatile. A tank 18 inches deep would be better again, make it 30W x 18D x 15H , that would be a nice tank size for aquascaping.


----------



## alip01 (18 Jun 2009)

Right, I'll go with 30x15x15, and I'll see if I can afford an 18" high one.  

I need a summer job first, I've applied for one at my local MA but haven't heard back.


----------

